# my 24x36 garage



## BCI (Jan 5, 2012)

ill start from the beginning 

View attachment scan0026.jpg


View attachment scan0027.jpg


View attachment scan0028.jpg


----------



## BCI (Jan 5, 2012)

excavation 

View attachment P1012399.jpg


View attachment P1012413.jpg


View attachment P1012414.jpg


----------



## BCI (Jan 5, 2012)

more pics of garage 

View attachment P1012420.jpg


View attachment P1012426.jpg


View attachment P1012439.jpg


----------



## BCI (Jan 5, 2012)

------- forms--------- 

View attachment P1012443.jpg


View attachment P1012450.jpg


View attachment P1012460.jpg


----------



## BCI (Jan 5, 2012)

--------pour----------- 

View attachment P1012478.jpg


View attachment P1012479.jpg


View attachment P1012481.jpg


----------



## BCI (Jan 5, 2012)

------------ floor----------- 

View attachment P1012483.jpg


View attachment P1012486.jpg


View attachment P1012487.jpg


----------



## BCI (Jan 5, 2012)

-----------block------ 

View attachment P1012490.jpg


View attachment P1012491.jpg


View attachment P1012493.jpg


View attachment P1012495.jpg


----------



## BCI (Jan 5, 2012)

-------- more ------ 

View attachment P1012501.jpg


View attachment P1012502.jpg


View attachment P1012504.jpg


----------



## BCI (Jan 5, 2012)

------------more pics--------- 

View attachment P1012505.jpg


View attachment P1012506.jpg


View attachment P1012507.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow, this think is moving right along. Looks great!


----------



## Ecam (Jan 6, 2012)

If nothing else, I like to see the green in the background!  Great project, looking good.


----------



## BCI (Jan 7, 2012)

------more block------- 

View attachment P1012512.jpg


View attachment P1012513.jpg


View attachment P1012517.jpg


----------



## BCI (Jan 7, 2012)

------next--------- 

View attachment P1012550.jpg


View attachment P1012552.jpg


View attachment P1012554.jpg


----------



## BCI (Jan 7, 2012)

filling the cells with concrete 

View attachment P1012560.jpg


View attachment P1012561.jpg


View attachment P1012563.jpg


----------



## BCI (Jan 7, 2012)

--- hurricane staps 

View attachment P1012571.jpg


View attachment P1012574.jpg


View attachment P1012578.jpg


----------

